# Message from Minxy Natasha



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Sad news I'm afraid . Natasha has asked me to let you all know that the beta results today showed her HSG levels have dropped to 5, so it is a BFN. 

She is so grateful for all your support and hugs. She will try to get online tonight, but may not do, so she just wanted to let you all know. Also, she will be away all weekend, so if she doesnt get on tonight I am sure she will be in touch on Monday.

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know tracey can you please tell her that she is much loved (im sure she already knows) and that my heart really does go out to her!         luv jo xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy 

Thanks for letting us know   Natasha im sooo sorry hun how cruel for the drugs to be in your system giving you false hope    take it easy hun and were all thinking about you and d/h  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Tracy,

Thanks for keeping us up to date - have been thinking of Natasha today
I'm so gutted for her.... sending her big, huge ^cuddle^

Tamsin
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

So sorry Natasha (minxy), life is so cruel cant believe that the drugs have messed with you how unfair.  

Thinking of you and dh
Take care     
starwbs xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Tracy,

Natasha & I went through our 2ww together this time and was there for me when I was  , she is such a wonderful person.

Don't know what to say, I'm devastated for them both    , 

Love
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Send er our love   Life is so cruel sometimes
Ruth


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Natasha - So so sorry to read your sad news  

Helen xx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

what a shame,how cruel this ttc game is


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Natasha - what awful news. I am so very sorry. I know what it is like and it is crushing. Life is just a complete b*stard at time. Thinking of you. Look after yourself.

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh Natasha so sorry to hear your sad news, we were all rooting for you. You and DH take care of yourselves .
Love and  

L xx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Natasha,

I am so gutted for you, I had been thinking about you all day and hoping.  

Sending you lots of hugs      and I hope you and dh take care of each other at this horrid time.

Love

Wendy K

xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Really sorry Natasha, huge hugs coming your way. 

Thinking of you
Love Sue
xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Natasha, you didnt deserve this, i am so sorry, sending you big hugs and lots of healing energy ....


----------



## popapoodle (May 15, 2006)

Oh Natasha,  I am so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you hun and take care

Love Louise xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Like all the girls here I am very sorry about your news. I wish I could find the words to make you feel a tiny bit better, but knowing what a BFN made me feel like , I guess I feel a bit useless in helping you. Please try not to give up , as maybe by discussing the results in due time with your consultant some new information will come out of it? 
You are so nice to us and provide so much helpful advice to everybody, so please know that our heart is with you .
Future Mummy


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry Natasha, its just so cruel

Think of you and your DP and sending lots of hugs 

Bekie


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Minxy,

Never sent a PM to you Natasha, but have been quietly watching posts of your progress from afar.  
I am so sorry with all of my heart. I have been rooting for you over the past couple of weeks/days and hoping you would succeed. You are such a lovely person who offers good sound advice in all of your posts. 
Take your time to lick your wounds, we all understand your disappointment. You will regain your strength soon. Thinking of you chuck!

love munch xx.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Natasha, My special fet sister and cycle buddy  
                                                i'm so, so sorry chick, from the bottom of my heart, there is nothing i can say hun that will make it any better, but just 4 u 2 know that i'm ere 4 u an thinkin of u, ur such a special girl, so supportive 2 others, ur a gem!
Sendin u and Garath a big massive   look after each other, take care hun.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So, so sad to hear this Natasha....just much love and many, many hugs 

So unfair...

Lizzy xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Natasha ~ Hey hunni, I'm so sorry to have read your bad news, I so thought this time it was good news! Take care of yourself hun, thinking of you xx

Nicky ~ noodle xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

natasha my FET buddy..

so sorry you did not have good news this time, thinking of you. 

ritz.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Natasha,

So sorry it wasn't good news today. Thinking of you and Gareth. Sending you much love and huge  

Maz x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Natasha,

So sorry it didn't work out for you. I can understand how you must be feeling.  There's nothing really that I can say to make you feel better but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and your partner.

Take care and lots of love

Ophelia


----------



## crystal tips (Oct 28, 2006)

natasha,

so sorry to hear the news,  I am one of the newbies to the site and you have been so supportive to me. I know nothing we say can make things better but thinking of you and dh and sending lost of love

crystal tips


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Natasha

I am so sorry for your news  , my heart goes out to you - you are such a great support to others and deserve some good luck.

I am thinking of you and DH and sending you lots of  .

Love Spangle.xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Natasha,  

I'm so sorry you had such an awfull outcome to a very stressfull few days, I've been thinking of you and I'm so sorry you didn't get there this time round, enjoy the weekend with DH and take care of each other. You will get your bunddle of joy, I keep telling myself the same thing over and over again, like many on here i know how you are feeling, having just had sad news myself just over a week ago. Sending you a big  . We are all here for you when you have those down days in the coming weeks.

All the very best for your review, and of course your next go.

Love Poppins x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Natasha - So so sorry to read your sad news hun
take care love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## mysticmagpie (Sep 24, 2006)

What can I say - So sorry to hear of your news - life is crap sometimes (understatement)

Lots of love & good vibes - you will heal -take it slowly and take care of yourself.

Mystic Magpie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Natasha - I hope that you are able to take some comfort out of the massive number of support messages for you.  I don't really know what else to say.

Sam


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi natasha

Life is just so cruel at times. 

Kate xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Natasha, I'm so sorry to hear this, what a shame.

Tilda xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Minxy

I'm so immensely sorry and sad for you and Garenth  Believe me when I say that you really do deserve so much better than this.

Please know that you have so much support on these boards -- the messages here are testimony to that. Therefore, whatever any of us can do to help (if you need us) -- just shout. There are so many any of us here who are ready and willing to share the compliment of helping you, as you have helped us all so much in the past.

xx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Thats really sad news. Natasha is so great at supporting everyone else I really hoped she would get a BFP this time.

Love Wrenster xx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't know what to say except I am so sorry Natasha, I can't imagine how hard this is for you. You really don't deserve this, you are so incredibly selfless and kind to everyone here at ff.

I am thinking of you petal, try to keep your chin up, and know that we are all here for you.

Loads of love

Em xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh Natasha hun, so very sorry   It's so unfair   

Thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs. 

Jayne x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Natasha

I'm so sorry this has happened to you, you always give everyone so much support, I hope you can take comfort from all the messages on here for you. Take it easy. 

  

Willow
xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Just want to send you     . 

Hugs
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Natasha,

I just dont know what to say. Life is so cruel sometimes.  You and Gareth must be so sad.  I am thinking of you and sat here      about this.

    

Take it easy. Love  Jo xxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Natasha, there is nothing I can say apart from I can't believe this has happened to you....  thinking of you and DH.  

Bev


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Natasha* I'm so sorry hon. You & Gareth are in my thoughts. Take care hon   

Dooleys


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Natasha
Really sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending you lots of    .
TAke care
Susie


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this post - I thought that this was going to be the one for you Minx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so terribly sorry Natasha (Minxy), have been thinking of you so much over the past few days and have only just seen this post.

Sending you and Gareth a big hug,     look after each other and take care hun........

Jennie
    x


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

natasha so sorry to hear your news    

                                      love janex


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Natasha

So sorry to hear the news hun.  I wish there was something I could do or say to make things better for you.  Sending you loads of             and really thinking of you at this time.

You have been so wonderfully supportive to all of us on this site and we are here for you if you need us.

Take care.

Rosebud

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

I am so sorry, sweetie. Words don't really match how I feel for you and your DH. Please remember that all of us think of you.  
Future Mummy


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Natasha, 

I really didn't expect to be reading this post, I am so sorry and I know what pain you must be going through right now.
I will still keep my fingers crossed for you that it will happen soon beause I believe it will.
You and Gareth are in our thoughts.

Christina x


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Natasha

I am so sorry to hear about this  you really deserved some good news. You and DP are in my thoughts

Take Care

Katherine x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

thinking of you and DH.  .

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh Natasha i'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I really don't know what to say other than my thought are with you during this difficult time

Sam xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

To a fellow clomid 'golden oldie' who has been there for me through many a c**p time.

If there was something I could do or say right now to magic all this c**p away I would do chick...I'm so sorry this is happening to you.

But don't give up hope hon - your time WILL come!!

lots of love and hugs to you and Gareth!

S
xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Natasha,

Oh hunny, I am truely truely sorry  . I have been lying low for the past month having had a really emotional month myself but I have been following your journey and just cannot believe it has not happened for u and your DP this time. I just hope somehow u find the strength to keep fighting this torturous battle cause one day we will all win it. My thoughts are with you both,

Take care,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Natasha I am so gutted for you and Gareth, take care of yourself   

shara x


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dear Natasha

I dont post often but have been following your journey with such hope and I am really sorry to hear your news.

Please take care of each other and try to be strong, I understand how hard this will be - but I know (without ever having met you IRL but from your posts) you are such a strong person you will get through this crappy time.

Hugs

Monkey xxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Im so sorry Natasha xxxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

So very sorry to hear the awful news


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minxy

You dont know me, but i have been following your journey, due to the fact that you give some much support to loads of others.
I am so sorry to hear your devasting news, when you posted earlier i was so excited for you, love and hugs to you and dh, thinking of you both


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Natasha, I wish I knew what to say, life can be very cruel.  Am so sorry to hear this news.  I am thinking of you both    

Look after each other

Love Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no Natasha,    I'm so sorry to hear the news 

You know were we are if you need us      

xxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Natasha

Like Flower says you know where we are if you need anything

Thinking of you 

S  xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Natasha

I am so utterly sorry that you didnt get your much deserved BFP hunny.Life is so unfair.thinking of you loads sweetie  

Kelly x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Minxy, sorry to hear this, don't forget we are here for you too. You are always so supportive to us.
Sending you massive hugs 
lilyella xxxx


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Natasha, really sorry that it wasn't a very welll deserved bfp, thinking of you xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I was so sorry to hear this, I hope you can draw some strength from all the messages of support, Natasha.

Nora
xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Natasha  

I can't believe this I am so very sorry - honey.  Never give up.... you are one truly special woman who will have her child.  You are a fighter Natasha and you know it honey  

Love Yoda xx


----------



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

Natasha, Im so sorry    

TC, Luv Kate xo


----------

